

Who Do You Want In Your Deal? Do You Want Dead Funding? - robbiea
http://pointsandfigures.com/2012/05/04/who-do-you-want-in-your-deal-do-you-want-dead-funding/

======
pointsnfigures
It makes a huge difference who your initial investors are. I have seen
companies take money and give board seats to investors that know nothing about
a start up. They can't give mentorship, and they are dead equity.

